# Ideas for Christian Women's Group



## poetist (Jul 24, 2006)

I am working with my church to institute a womens Christian group and need to come up with some ideas. So far we have come up with the following: volunteer outreach, movie and dinner nights, studying women in the Bible, book clubs, and poetry. I need to come up with somee other ideas. Are any of you part of Christian groups that do anything other than what I've listed above? If so, can you help me out with some ideas? TIA

God Bless,
Poetist


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 24, 2006)

poetist said:
			
		

> I am working with my church to institute a womens Christian group and need to come up with some ideas. So far we have come up with the following: volunteer outreach, movie and dinner nights, studying women in the Bible, book clubs, and poetry. I need to come up with somee other ideas. Are any of you part of Christian groups that do anything other than what I've listed above? If so, can you help me out with some ideas? TIA
> 
> God Bless,
> Poetist


 
We have a book club.  Our current book is "Purpose Filled Life" by Rick Warren.  We meet every third Friday of the month.  After the session, we are given an assignment by Pastor "D" (our pastor's wife), to discuss as our next session.   

We also have 'Ladie's Night' where we have done one of the following:

Makeup Session with Mary K products (supporting a Mary K rep. from the 'Body'.
All Night Prayer...(I love these).  We just bring a sleeping bag, pillow, dress comfortable and each hour we have a prayer topic and a different minister to share a brief message about it and then we pray.  It's awesome and so powerful.
Other Suggestions: 

Celebrate birthdays (It could be everyone's birthday for winter, spring, summer or fall).
Holiday celebrations; share gift ideas and decorations
Sewing and fashion night.  You can bring an outfit that you need help with for coordinating shoes, jewelry, make-up, etc.   The sewing applies to helping each other hem a skirt, dress, pants, etc.
Fashion night is also a good time to exhort those who are challenged with their wardrobes.
Organize a health and fitness group.
Organize a 'New Brides' group as well.  The older 'married/once married women can be very helpful as mentors here.
Organize a single lady's group for dating and courting.  Young women need to have mentors in this area as well.
Have a mentorship for women whose husbands are in leadership.
Look for a new and I guarantee you'll have the answer to fill it and hence begin a group for it in your Ladie's ministry.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jul 24, 2006)

We have a Women's night out. Everyone pays a small amount per month leading up to it.  We use that to pay for food, hotel, babysitters, and supplies.  Last time we got a great deal on Suites and was able to have 5 in a room.  We got the conference room for free where we played friendship and teamwork building games, did scrapbooking, and I gave a sermon.  We also gave out prizes, like a massage, and food gift certificate.  The time before that, we had a pedicure  party and one of the member treated everyone to it.  We are planning a spa day for our next one.  We also do fundraising to help pay for it because we know some may be having a hard time.  We did a garage sale, car washing, and help park cars for the events they have here in ALB.  Q


----------



## poetist (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW. These all sound great. Thank you!!!!


----------



## dreamer26 (Jul 24, 2006)

ShimmieGirl said:
			
		

> We have a book club. Our current book is "Purpose Filled Life" by Rick Warren. We meet every third Friday of the month. After the session, we are given an assignment by Pastor "D" (our pastor's wife), to discuss as our next session.
> 
> We also have 'Ladie's Night' where we have done one of the following:
> 
> ...


----------

